

Do you need Front end? I'm looking for early adopters for my startup - genbit

Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m looking for people, who need web frontend for SaaS application — you may be just starting new startup, or thinking to redesign current, or just have cool technology and need frontend for it.<p>Let&#x27;s collaborate. I&#x27;m developing http:&#x2F;&#x2F;frontendus.com.<p>Frontend as a Service. I need feedback and early adopters. As an early adopter, you will have advantage of free UI developers, who will develop frontendus features specially for you.<p>Please contact me, and feel free to ask any questions.
======
mahesh_gkumar
Interesting idea...not sure how much it applies to me. I have my product
(www.petworkslabs.com) up and running on basic bootstrap but feels it needs a
bit of UX work. I can give your product a shot if you think it might help my
product. Also, you have a typo on your home page (on the green button)

~~~
genbit
I checked your product, nice idea! I believe, this is exactly type of product,
when frontendus can help. Thanks for pointing to typo. Could you send me email
at frontenduscom gmail , so we can chat?

------
jbardnz
This is exactly the sort of thing I am looking for my SaaS. I'm awful at front
end and i'm using a few templates at the moment but it could be greatly
improved. You can contact me on my username at gmail.

~~~
genbit
Thanks, I will!

------
webmaven
What do you deliver? A set of JS+CSS+HTML files for deployment? A hosted
solution on a custom domain or subdomain? Or something else?

~~~
genbit
Currently a hosted solution on a custom domain or subdomain.

~~~
webmaven
Are you using any existing front-end frameworks or libraries, or have you
created something entirely new?

~~~
genbit
I'm using mostly React.js on frontend.

~~~
webmaven
So, for CSS and such nothing like Bootstrap, or Foundation, etc.?

~~~
genbit
Not for the core. I'm trying to fight for performance even on CSS side But
it's optional — you could to write your own widgets, with libraries of your
choice.

~~~
webmaven
The 'Better UX for Enterprise' example you have makes it look more like an
admin UI (sort of like django-admin) than an end-user UX. Is that a fair
description?

------
nebula
I am starting a new project. Would love to use your service for frontend. My
gmail id: nebulasri

~~~
genbit
Thanks, I sent you email

------
engined
I'd be very interested. Please contact me at the email in my profile.

~~~
genbit
Done, sent you email

------
edoceo
Please add a signup form.

~~~
genbit
There is nothing to sign up yet:) I want few early users to try before go
public.

~~~
webmaven
A 'sign up for future announcements' form would still be a _very_ good idea.
I'd use it myself, for example.

